# Mitsubishi D3250 Hydraulic Problems



## limaD3250

Hey Guys i have had a Mitsubishi D3250 Tractor for 3 years now...i have changed the engine oil and filter and the fuel filter as good measure but since i bought it the hydraulic oil has been milky...I use the tractor to move boats around my Shop so its never under a load or used very much. Never any problems even with the milky fluid....till Now

I purchase 4 acres of feilds and i bought a 4 foot bush hog to cut it....after about 45min of cutting i noticed Milky oil pouring out from around the PTO speed selector lever on the top of the tractor and from around the gear selector... I dunno what is causing this and how i can go about fixing it....under a load it pushes oil out of the two shift levers... Then the hydraulics are slow to come up for lifting the bush hog...it wines and then lifts no problem


*are there seals that need replacement under the shifters, or is another problem...\
I would like to replace the fluid in the hydrualics and get it in better shape so i can bush hog with it...

question is...how do i stop the fluid from Pushing out...what kind of hydraulic fluid should i put into it and is there some sort of filter for the hydraulics


also i need a new air filter and oil filter....best place online to get these? 

sorry for the long post i just want to get this problem fixed...thanks

Off topic...how hot should the tractor run...it stays about 160-180 for normal use but while bush hogging it gets up around 210-220 degrees....is that normal or too hot


----------



## PSJ

Sounds like you don't have anti foaming oil in the system which might even have water in it. If it's the same oil in the hydro system that was in it when you acquired the tractor, I'd drop it all out, and put in new anti foaming hydraulic oil. I use 134 in my stuff. If that doesn't solve the problem and the new oil turns milky, you probably have a water issue, where it's getting into the oil. Bottom line, you have to stop the foaming! Do that and your problem will more than likely go away. JMHO. PJ


----------



## limaD3250

Ill switch it out this week...is there a hydraulic fluid filter


----------



## PSJ

limaD3250 said:


> Ill switch it out this week...is there a hydraulic fluid filter


I'm not sure your tractor has a hydraulic oil filter, some do and some don't. When you drain the oil, look for water mixed in with it, if waters in the system, you'll have to flush it out, otherwise it will contanimate the new oil. You'll have to confront a dealer/mechanic for flushing proceedures on your tractor, or if even needed. PJ


----------



## michaelgaerup

*Mitsubishi 180hd*

Mitsubishi 180hd
I have a hydrolik pump for hydrostatic is defective which procures, a new


----------



## mcclurj

I have a mitsubishi mte 2000 with a bulldog bucket. My hydraulic oil leaks into the crankcase. Where can I get information on repairing the hyd. pump


----------



## michaelgaerup

send me your email I will send you pictures of parts
My email is: [email protected]


----------

